
Lessons in Electric Circuits - Tomte
http://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/electricCircuits/index.htm
======
acd
Is there any good electronic elearning tutorial sites like codeacademy or
codeschool but for electronic circuits?

~~~
joshuapants
Not elearning, but if you need a basic intro to electronics I would recommend
the Forrest Mims books.

~~~
nutmeg
Which one to start with?

~~~
joshuapants
_Getting Started in Electronics_ is good, though I think there might even be a
more basic one depending on how much you already know. I think they give a
good overview with fun projects and get you to the point where you can find
more advanced materials on your own and even come up with your own projects.

------
jack12
All About Circuits (www.allaboutcircuits.com) is an expanded version of this
open-source textbook.

It looks like any corrections and additions made on All About Circuits feed
back to this source too, but AAC has a slightly more web-like layout and links
to additional materials (forums, worksheets, video lessons, etc.).

------
fnordfnordfnord
See also Socratic Electronics, also by Kuphaldt

[http://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/socratic/](http://www.ibiblio.org/kuphaldt/socratic/)

